# Water Over Rug



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

I went in to remove all the batteries for the winter's hibernation. As I went in to the bed room I noticed that there was water over the rug. Not just wet but over. And wicking up the walls. I know we had alot of rain. Everthing was closed. I tried to find the cause. The only sorce is the window beside the bed that is over the water fill. The lid on the inside was wet against the wall. The seal of the window and water fill looks fine outside. I called the dealer and they said to bring it in to be checked out. I vaced it out and left it air dry till it feels dry. Do you think I should ask for a new rug? Or do you know of any other problems that might have hapened? Thanks for any help on this....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a little water will not ruin the rug. As long as it is promptly dried. Professional carpet cleaners use a lot of water cleaning and it does not hurt. The problem is when it is left wet for extended periods of time and allows mold or other bad things to grow.

Just find and stop the leak and you will be fine.


----------

